# cromo-Stahl was ist das??



## Black Evil (24. Mai 2006)

Hi !
Saß gestern mit ein paar Freunden beim Bier und wir haben drüber diskutiert, welcher Rahmenwerkstoff denn nun am geeignetesten ist.
Dabei kam die Frage auf, ob Chrom-Molybdän-Stahl rosten kann.
Weiß dass einer von euch ?? 
Dabei würde mich interessieren, welche Voraussetzungen grundsätzlich gegeben sein müssen, ab denen eine Stahl-Legierung nicht mehr rostet. 
Ich bin zwar Maschinenbau-Student, aber soweit sind wir nie in die Werkstofftechnik eingestiegen. Auch meine Bücher machen da dicke Backen...

cheers


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Mai 2006)

Wikipedia kann helfen 

KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (24. Mai 2006)

Stahl ist relativ korrosionsunempfindlich ab 17% Cr, so hoch sind die handelsüblichen Stähle aber nicht legiert, also sind sie dementsprechend nicht "rostfrei". Andere Elemente wie Ni oder Mo legiert man hinzu, um gezielt das gewünschte Gefüge und damit die mechanischen Eigenschaften des Werkstoffes einzustellen. Cr begünsigt z.B. die Ferritbildung und schnürt das Austenitgebiet ein, was man in der Regel nicht will und deshalb Ni etc. dazulegiert um den entsprechenden Effekt zu annihilieren oder einzudämmen. Das ist aber eine Wisenschaft für sich und führt hier eigentlich zu weit. Jeder Hersteller hat da seine Tricks. Hochlegierte Stähle (über 5% Legierungselemente) wirst Du aber im Radbau kaum finden, wenn nicht gerade "Edelstahl" verwendet wird, wie es teilweise mal Rohrsätze von Mannesmann gab.

Edit: Zu Wikipedia muss ich sagen, dass das teilweise ganz witzig ist und auch gut, um sich mal einen groen Überblick zu verschaffen, aber speziell bei diesem Artikel steht auch ausnehmend viel Müll drin, der einfach so nicht stimmt .


----------



## Black Evil (24. Mai 2006)

...17% Chrom ist aber schon ganz ordentlich !! Also ist normaler 25crmo4 usw. rostanfällig. 17% hätte ich jedoch nicht erwartet.
Wikipedia ist in der Tat recht gut für die grobe Orientierung. Aber spezielle Angaben fehlen da. Dass mit dem Legieren usw. habe ich auch alles bis zum erbrechen in der Vorlesung gehabt, jedoch so einfach Frage wie ob 25crmo4 rosten kann und warum nicht... 

cheers


----------



## Black Evil (24. Mai 2006)

@mete : gehört zwar nicht so richtig zum Thema, aber was sagt die Prägung auf meinem Teelöffel "18/10" aus ?? Scheinst dich ja damit gut auszukennen. Was machst du beruflich ?


----------



## tractor (24. Mai 2006)

bei einigen unserer Projekte verarbeiten wir Rohre vom verschrotteten Fahrrädern. CroMo Rohre haben innen (unlackiert) meistens nur geringe Ansätze von Flugrost
Rostfrei, gibts das wirklich?
Sogar VA kann gammeln (bei einigen Teilen (Lebensmittelindustrie - nicht am Bike) sieht´s aus wie von Würmern zerfressen) - die Frage ist halt wo man es verwendet und wie lange es dauert


----------



## Black Evil (24. Mai 2006)

Ich habe auf ´ner Schiffswerft gelernt und da hab ich armdicke VA-Rohre gesehen, die einfach vom Seewasser weggefressen wurden ! Unglaublich beeindruckender Anblick - leider hatte ich da noch keine Digicam!
Deshalb verwendet man im Schiffbau bei allen Seewasser-führenden Leitungen  kleinerer Dimension sündhaft-teure CuNiFe-Rohre(also Kupfer-Nickel-Eisen). Sieht aus wie VA, nur mit einem leichten Kupfer-Einschlag. Geiles Zeug.
Ich würde mal behaupten, das Material ist echt rostfrei.
Der oben genannte Effekt hat jedoch nichts mit Rost sondern eher mit Elektrolyse zu tun...das Material zersetzt sich durch das Seewasser einfach.


----------



## findus170 (24. Mai 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:
			
		

> @mete : gehört zwar nicht so richtig zum Thema, aber was sagt die Prägung auf meinem Teelöffel "18/10" aus ?? Scheinst dich ja damit gut auszukennen. Was machst du beruflich ?



18% Cr, 10% Ni.

Der häufigste Legierungstyp eines nichtrostenden Stahls, der uns im Alltag begegnet, ist die Legierung X5CrNi 18-10 (Werkstoffnummer  1.4301). Hierbei handelt es sich um einen relativ weichen, nickelhaltigen, nicht magnetischen Austenit-Stahl für z. B. Töpfe, Essbesteck (ausgenommen Messerklinge), Spülbecken u. Ä.

mfg
Findus


----------



## tractor (24. Mai 2006)

WMF nennt so etwas "Chromargan" - das ist für Hausfrauen einfach zu verstehen (und im Shopping Teil des Gehirns einfacher zu speichern) als irgendwelche Zahlen oder Crum Michel (oder wie der Typ sonst noch heisst)


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2006)

findus170 schrieb:
			
		

> 18% Cr, 10% Ni.
> 
> Der häufigste Legierungstyp eines nichtrostenden Stahls, der uns im Alltag begegnet, ist die Legierung X5CrNi 18-10 (Werkstoffnummer  1.4301). Hierbei handelt es sich um einen relativ weichen, nickelhaltigen, nicht magnetischen Austenit-Stahl für z. B. Töpfe, Essbesteck (ausgenommen Messerklinge), Spülbecken u. Ä.
> 
> ...



Würde ich auch sagen, solche Bezeichnungen waren auch mal gebräuchlich für Messinglegierungen (MS 58 = 58%Cu etc.), würd' mich aber nicht drauf festnageln lassen. Das mit dem rostfrei ist schon so eine Sache, Cr wandert halt aus den "Körnern" in die Korngrenzen etc., macht also eine CR- Verarmung im Korn und somit einen Überschuss in den Korngrenzen, man hat also eine wunderschöne Lokalelementbildung und damit Korrosion, außerdem fehlt ja nun das Cr in den Körnern. Man hat beim Schiffsbau also häufig Messinglegierungen die extrem homogen sind und keine korrodierenden Phasen enthalten, häufig aber auch Opferanoden aus irgendeinem unedlem Metall, die dann an Stelle des Schiffes rosten und ersetzt werden müssen, irgendjemand hatte das mal mit mäßigem Erfolg an seinem Rad probiert (J-Coop?).

PS:Beruf würde ich es nicht nennen, bin noch Student


----------



## findus170 (24. Mai 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich auch sagen, solche Bezeichnungen waren auch mal gebräuchlich für Messinglegierungen (MS 58 = 58%Cu etc.), würd' mich aber nicht drauf festnageln lassen. Das mit dem rostfrei ist schon so eine Sache, Cr wandert halt aus den "Körnern" in die Korngrenzen etc., macht also eine CR- Verarmung im Korn und somit einen Überschuss in den Korngrenzen, man hat also eine wunderschöne Lokalelementbildung und damit Korrosion, außerdem fehlt ja nun das Cr in den Körnern. Man hat beim Schiffsbau also häufig Messinglegierungen die extrem homogen sind und keine korrodierenden Phasen enthalten, häufig aber auch Opferanoden aus irgendeinem unedlem Metall, die dann an Stelle des Schiffes rosten und ersetzt werden müssen, irgendjemand hatte das mal mit mäßigem Erfolg an seinem Rad probiert (J-Coop?).
> 
> PS:Beruf würde ich es nicht nennen, bin noch Student



Unser Besteck ist 30 Jahre alt, ich seh noch keine Korrosionserscheinungen und einzelne Körner kann ich auch noch nicht rauspuhlen (schon gesehen an 18/10er @ Uni).

mfg
Findus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (24. Mai 2006)

findus170 schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Besteck ist 30 Jahre alt, ich seh noch keine Korrosionserscheinungen und einzelne Körner kann ich auch noch nicht rauspuhlen (schon gesehen an 18/10er @ Uni).
> 
> mfg
> Findus



Wenn ich sage Körner, dann sind damit Größen im Mikrometer- Bereich gemeint und 30 Jahre ist ja nicht wirklich so alt. Sehen wird man das in den seltensten Fällen, das ist nämlich zunächst interkristalline Korrosion, leg' es mal ein paar Wochen in ein stark korrosives Medium, wie es bei Schiffen der Fall wäre, dann sieht es gleich 100 Jahre älter aus.


----------



## findus170 (24. Mai 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich sage Körner, dann sind damit Größen im Mikrometer- Bereich gemeint und 30 Jahre ist ja nicht wirklich so alt. Sehen wird man das in den seltensten Fällen, das ist nämlich zunächst interkristalline Korrosion, leg' es mal ein paar Wochen in ein stark korrosives Medium, wie es bei Schiffen der Fall wäre, dann sieht es gleich 100 Jahre älter aus.



Ich glaube, man könnte es mit den Fingern fühlen, ob die Oberfläche korrodiert und der Glanz würde nachlassen. Da ich aber nicht dauernd Chlorlösungen damit umrühre und auch nicht an Bord der Titanic II wohne, ists mir schnurz   

mfg
Findus


----------



## mete (25. Mai 2006)

Dein Sarkasmus lässt darauf schließen, dass Du nicht ganz mitbekommen hast, worum es geht. Natürlich macht das im Normalfall nichts, aber die Frage war, ob es wirklich rostfreie Stähle gibt und darauf habe ich geantwortet, wie praxisnahe das Ganze jetzt ist, steht woanders geschrieben. Diffusion ist halt Zeit und Temperatur- abhängig, also wenn Du Dein Besteck rosten sehen willst, wartest Du entweder noch eine Weile, oder Du gehst mal mit nem Bunsenbrenner dran  und legst es dann wieder in die Schublade .


----------



## findus170 (25. Mai 2006)

Mit dem richtigen Oxidationsmittel kriegt man alles kaputt...
Aber wenn bei nem Fahrradrahmen 18%Cr und 10%Ni drin sind, dann gammelt der nicht mehr.

mfg
Findus


----------



## mete (25. Mai 2006)

Ja, nur wird man einen Stahl mit 600 Mpa Zugfestigkeit kaum sinnvoll im Rahmenbau einsetzen können, das Ding wird eine Bleiente.


----------

